# Checking chassis flatness



## Tjet Fun (11 mo ago)

I'm getting ready to build a couple cars and Ive been checking my tjet chassis out form flatness. 
Now for just a flatness guage, I dont really want to buy a 1 5/16" tech block as I dont FRAY race and dont need to ever use it for that width. So for a flatness guage I have been using two razor knife blades I stand them on end on my flat work table, razor side up(as to add to the suspense LOL) I hold them flat against the body of my gear press that is 1" wide then with .0635 blanks I balance the chassis on the blades and lightly tap each corner to check for gaps. Ive weeded out a couple twisted chassis so far.
But my question is is it accurate enough with only a 1" space between blades?? Anyone else use a similar method?


----------



## Rondo1234560 (May 14, 2017)

I suppose what you are suggesting could work, but using a tech block and a couple of drill blanks that fit snugly into the axle holes works great, and is not really all that expensive.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sounds safer too!


----------

